# Merry Christmas in June



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 6, 2009)

Ha! I bet you thought I was going to post a picture of a bunch of new orchids. I wish. Actually, this might be a great day to go visit Paramount Orchids.

This is my backyard _this morning_. %&#!!! The white tents are dahlia-teepees.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 6, 2009)

dude!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 6, 2009)

Yikes!!!

Ramon


----------



## Jorch (Jun 6, 2009)

Crazy weather this year!!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow...it's June! So much for global warming....:rollhappy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 6, 2009)

crazy! it didn't snow here but I heard it would go to freezing


----------



## Gilda (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG !! You need to move to TN. !!!


----------



## Hera (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh its June!! Mother nature must be off the wagon again.


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 6, 2009)

Time to pack the chids up & head south, way south!! 

Tom


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok! I'm sure you will get some very dark colouration on your besseae hybrids this year! :drool:


----------



## Candace (Jun 6, 2009)

That's insane...


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 6, 2009)

it's been cool here and darned near froze last sunday I think, but luckily no snow. frost up in the hills, maybe


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2009)

Bahahahhhahhha! It was cold here last night but that's just...!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 6, 2009)

The snow's all melted now, thank goodness. Now if it would only warm up a bit. 

I am _so_ going to move to a warmer climate one of these days.


----------



## P-chan (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow! That's wild! I thought *we* got bad weather! We had a frost last week, but That snow would really make me say bad words! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't think I could stand it! It's bad enough here to have frosts this time of the year, but snow???!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 7, 2009)

...... there's a reason I don't live in Canada or near the border!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 7, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> The snow's all melted now, thank goodness. Now if it would only warm up a bit.
> 
> I am _so_ going to move to a warmer climate one of these days.



Just move to the west coast oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 7, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Just move to the west coast oke:



Dude - one of these days! :rollhappy:


----------



## toddybear (Jun 7, 2009)

Jo, we had a similar effect about 2 weeks ago with a freak snow after all the trees were in full leaf!


----------



## Clark (Jun 8, 2009)

Zone 7- worked on base tan yesterday, observed many heading to beach.


----------

